# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Видео карта____)))

## prizrakq

Сейчас стоит Видео карта sapphire radeon hd 6950 1gb ,всё работает отлично но думаю менять на SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 270X, 11217-04-40G, 4Гб, GDDR5, Ret
И вот вопрос на сколько будет прирост 

МОй комп
fx-6200
8 gb оперативки 1333
M5A88-V EVO материнка
650 чифтек бп

----------

